# Heartbreaking Photo: Young girl covers eyes as nude men walk past



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com

Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 20, 2014)

You know for sure her parents will be blamed for forcing her to be uncomfortable at the sight of a nude male body.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.


----------



## bendog (Mar 20, 2014)

OH Canada


----------



## Mac1958 (Mar 20, 2014)

.

The decay continues.

.


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Mar 20, 2014)

There is no limit to which the human mind can degenerate to.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The decay continues.
> 
> .



Whatever you do, don't call a whore a whore.

Can't have that.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



That is against the law.  It's called indecent exposure in front of a minor.  They need to get the identities of these people from the photographs and make arrests.  Let the State pick up the charges if the parents are not willing to do it.  This is beyond anything I've seen before.  I cannot believe it was permitted to go on.   In broad daylight no less!   Very disturbing story.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

LordBrownTrout said:


> There is no limit to which the human mind can degenerate to.



Know why?

Because people are too cowardly to confront it.

They're too afraid of being accused of being intolerant, homophobic, misogynistic, racist or of being some other kind of misanthrope.

If only a few of us stand up and speak up, we can be shouted down with little effort.

We need a major percentage of people who will stand and be counted.  Without fear.  And tell the usual suspects (liberal scum) to go to Hell when they start with their bullshit mudslinging.  And shame the ones who stand quivering in fear at the inevitable onslaught.

Too many cowards in this Country.....  On the Right.

No..... ESPECIALLY on the Right.


----------



## bendog (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



it's IN CANADA.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



Dewd....  Do you live under a rock?  Seriously?

It's been going on for DECADES!!!

Nazi Pelousy even led one through the Streets of Sang Frang!!

You need to get out more.

I suspect this thread will be moved or deleted.

Can't have deviants being called what they are -- Deviants


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm a woman and I do not need to get out more.  I am very happy on my farm living a quiet life.   There is enough exitement on this board to make up for any parades I've missed!  I didn't know there was such a thing as a nude parade.  I never even thought to google gay nude parades.  Who would think of that?


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

bendog said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



They need to change the laws in Canada then.  I don't read alot of Canadian news. I'm already reading Chinese news, Russian news, Middle East news, Israel news... then there is the news here. i need an assistant!   I'm newsed out.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> I'm a woman and I do not need to get out more.  I am very happy on my farm living a quiet life.   There is enough exitement on this board to make up for any parades I've missed!  I didn't know there was such a thing as a nude parade.  I never even thought to google gay nude parades.  Who would think of that?



My apologies.  

I guess opening your eyes to the world of dimocrap scum around you can be a bit shocking.

These things have been going on inside the Uniedt States for years and years.

Here's a link to Wiki with a WARNING! for nudity

Social nudity in San Francisco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Gay pride and fetish[edit]
> *Gay Pride Weekend in June is clothing optional.*
> Pink Saturday, the evening before the parade, is a party on Castro and Market Streets that is *clothing optional*.
> San Francisco Gay Pride Parade, after the Rose Bowl Parade, is the largest outdoor event in California with about 500 000 people.
> ...



I hate dimocraps with a passion for a reason.

They're sick, disgusting human beings


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Mar 20, 2014)

and people wonder why gays aren't taken seriously.....do they have any that say, knock this shit off?


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



They do the same exact thing here.

The reason it's in the news is Canada is thinking about stopping it --

We're not


----------



## norwegen (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Ontario already has some decency laws.  I'm not sure how lax they are, though, as people have naked bike rides there, too.

 If these gay nude parades are legal, then these nude gays aren't to blame for their exposure to children.  The children's parents are.


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> and people wonder why gays aren't taken seriously.....do they have any that say, knock this shit off?



Whaddya mean we don't take them seriously?  We got one in the White House.

Not being snarky


----------



## Edgetho (Mar 20, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



You're from out of town, taking your kid for a walk in one of the World's Great Cities and you gotta look at that shit?

Gimme a break.


----------



## depotoo (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



Actually in CA if they have gotten a permit first, it's not.


----------



## bendog (Mar 20, 2014)

First thing I do visiting a city on vacation is check out the gay pride parades.  Numero uno on the itinerary


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

norwegen said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



I agree with you and by the photo you can see the parents were watching the parade.  The one thing I would add is that the people marching in that parade should be ashamed of themselves.  They know better!  They are not blind to the children in front of them.  Forget that it is Canada and the lawmakers have gone off the rails here.  These people know better.  Their own conscience is going to stand up and testify against them before the courtroom of God one day.  You don't do things like that in front of a child.  It is wrong.  The adults no better.  The only innnocent party is the child and of course she does what any normal human being would do.  Cover their eyes!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 20, 2014)

bendog said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



Yeah! Obamas fault!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Mar 20, 2014)

Mind boggling.
What kind of dumbass parent takes their young child to a gay parade. You just can't get any stupider. 
And it is not because it is a gay parade, it would be no different than if it was a porn parade or "celebrate sex parade" or whatever.
Everyone knows that gay parades bring out the degenerates and perverts within their ranks. If I was gay I would be infuriated at this kind of shit. 
  At any rate - if it is illegal in Canada for public nudity, then there is no good reason that these people should not be arrested. And the idiot parents deserve a punch in the stomach for being imbeciles.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 20, 2014)

I remember when they built those Roman statues and temples showing all the sex and the stories about Roman homos and how the ACLU was behind it all


----------



## Nosmo King (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank God that heterosexuals never engage in lewd behavior!  At least the heterosexuals, pure, clean and virtuous have never EVER been seen as vile and disgusting.  Thank God that heterosexuals do not produce pornographic images to sully the minds of children!  Thank God that heterosexuals never stoop so low as to use sexuality to sell products.   Thank God that heterosexuals have never flaunted their sexuality ever Ever *EVER*!


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Mar 20, 2014)

bendog said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...




true, but gay pride parades all always full of this crap. Gay rights people are different from the rank and file. Its the crazy leadership that like to piss off middle america and canada with this crap , those are the people i hate


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

It sounds very strange hearing It's Obama's fault! It's Obama's fault after the past 13 yrs of hearing it's Bush's fault, It's Bush's fault!  That sword swings both ways.   In this case............ITS CANADAS FAULT.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > and people wonder why gays aren't taken seriously.....do they have any that say, knock this shit off?
> ...



Reagan's dead.

His son, however is still gay.

Seems the apple doesn't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Thank God that heterosexuals never engage in lewd behavior!  At least the heterosexuals, pure, clean and virtuous have never EVER been seen as vile and disgusting.  Thank God that heterosexuals do not produce pornographic images to sully the minds of children!  Thank God that heterosexuals never stoop so low as to use sexuality to sell products.   Thank God that heterosexuals have never flaunted their sexuality ever Ever *EVER*!



If it had been heterosexuals in that parade I would have used the exact same words in this thread.  No difference.  This isn't about gays!  This is about indecent exposure in front of a child.  It's not acceptable.   FOR ANYONE TO DO IT.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> It sounds very strange hearing It's Obama's fault! It's Obama's fault after the past 13 yrs of hearing it's Bush's fault, It's Bush's fault!  That sword swings both ways.   In this case............ITS CANADAS FAULT.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOR38552MJA]Blame Canada - South Park: Bigger Longer & Uncut (3/9) Movie CLIP (1999) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.


Look, the fact that these gay guys chose to march nude is immaterial. 
The fact that there is an absence of public nudity prohibitions in the city of Toronto is just one issue.

Why on God's Green Earth would any sane parent bring their minor children to an event with such an adult theme. That is the central issue. This shows a total lack of parental responsibility.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 20, 2014)

I attended the "Dykes on Bikes" parade in San Francisco a few years back. However, most of my attention was focused on the motorcycles, not the topless women who were on them. It must be my age...


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 20, 2014)

Well that settles it!  I was right all along!  Just cut the cord to the television!  ( Canada video )


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

bendog said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



Apparently.   They must have different public nudity laws than we do.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

Edgetho said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



How many gay pride parades have you been to where you've seen public nudity, Edgetho?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Mar 20, 2014)

It is so cold in Canada that these parades only last about 3 minutes.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



How many gay pride parades have you been to, buckeye, and seen public nudity?


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Are you trying to say it does not happen regularly in the GP parades??


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Thank God that heterosexuals never engage in lewd behavior!  At least the heterosexuals, pure, clean and virtuous have never EVER been seen as vile and disgusting.  Thank God that heterosexuals do not produce pornographic images to sully the minds of children!  Thank God that heterosexuals never stoop so low as to use sexuality to sell products.   Thank God that heterosexuals have never flaunted their sexuality ever Ever *EVER*!
> ...



So....you'd say that about the people at Mardi Gras?  The women "earning" beads?


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



That's exactly what I'm saying.  I've been to several...in NYC, in San Francisco, in LA, in Long Beach, in San Diego.  The WORST is a bar float or two with men in short skivvies dancing to club music.   Besides that, it's mostly politicians, social groups, churches, clubs, businesses and charities that march.

How many have you been to?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Thank God that heterosexuals never engage in lewd behavior!  At least the heterosexuals, pure, clean and virtuous have never EVER been seen as vile and disgusting.  Thank God that heterosexuals do not produce pornographic images to sully the minds of children!  Thank God that heterosexuals never stoop so low as to use sexuality to sell products.   Thank God that heterosexuals have never flaunted their sexuality ever Ever *EVER*!



Remember when Janet Jacksons bewb came out?  All the soccer moms and prudes went off.  A few of them caught carpel tunnel from writing so many "im outraged" articles.

But Shoot a dude in the face after the Superbowl....No problem.  Just dont show a tit when you kill someone


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



#1 Anyone is stupid to take a young child to a GP parade or in the street at Mardi Gras
#2 It is illegal in both cases, even if the police do nothing about it
#3 Nudity does not bother me, but I accept that it bothers a lot of people and because of that I agree with indecent exposure laws


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I have actually seen it first hand in Dupont Circle

next


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...




Sure you have.   Describe which float, group, etc.  and what year?


----------



## Mr Natural (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe one percent of the population looks good naked.

The rest of us should do everyone a favor and keep it covered up.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 20, 2014)

If you have ever been to the Folsom street fair in San Francisco this would be extremely mild compared to what gays want to do and intend to do.


----------



## Sallow (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> buckeye45_73 said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Seen?

SuckEyeDick marches in them nude!


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Every year


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



2012... Sitting in a restaurant there because 2 of our gay friends announced their engagement that day, invited friends for dinner right in Dupont Circle during the event... Those nude were not in a float, but were holding signs or wearing only boas, or sunglasses, or other things... most everyone there in our party even had a good laugh as they were going by and we could see it all...

Like I said.. no biggie to me PERSONALLY.. but I agree with public indecent exposure laws...

Now.. you can easily do a google search and see the nude participants in gay parades right here in the US.. it happens.. and it is not a rare occurrence


----------



## SillyWabbit (Mar 20, 2014)

Mr Clean said:


> Maybe one percent of the population looks good naked.
> 
> The rest of us should do everyone a favor and keep it covered up.



And I thought I was the only one who thought this.


----------



## emilynghiem (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



As with nude beaches or with art that contains erotic images,
the coordinators should have made arrangements if this was open to the public
and managed this better.

With Mardi Gras parades, it is generally set up where some events are intended for families,
but if there is drunken revelry going on, the public is informed in advance.

There are ways to handle this, and as we become more diverse and
public with our expressions, we need to meet that challenge.

If people can be this open minded as to allow full frontal male nudity and exposure
in front of children, then there should NOT be issues with crosses on public buildings
or prayer in schools in front of nonbelievers. We just need to represent in advance
what the policies are and stick to agreed standards.  Anything can be worked out,
and not wait until a conflict or confrontation occurs to complain afterwards.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> If you have ever been to the Folsom street fair in San Francisco this would be extremely mild compared to what gays want to do and intend to do.



Folsom St. is a leather event...gay AND straight.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



You are not answering the question, are you?   Ergo, cool story bro.


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Except that *I* did...

It has happened, it does happen, even if every person attending the event does not do it.. I HAVE seen it first hand... you just do not WISH to believe it because it goes against your personal assertion, your agenda, and what you want to portray


----------



## bendog (Mar 20, 2014)

Do you keep attending?


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bendog said:


> Do you keep attending?



No... have no reason to.. as I was down there for my friends' celebration... not for the parade...


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Cool story bro....except for you leaving out which group, bar, float, organization or whatever does it.   Except for any D.C. news articles reporting it...which, if there really was public nudity, it would be reported or there would be photos...whining by the Right...something.

So...again...cool story, bro.


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bendog said:
> 
> 
> > Do you keep attending?
> ...



Said people or persons would be arrested due to laws on the books against such behavior. In other words, nobody gets a permit to swing the schlong in public.

Y'know what I think? You were so freaked-the-fuck out by the fact that you were there at all, that you remember things that didn't actually happen.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...




He says he goes every year.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



UH huh... it did not happen because you do not want it to have happened...

I don't know what organization it was for or what group or whatever.. FOR I DID NOT CARE

If there are specific photos, I do not know.. I personally did not find it worthy of space on my SIM card... did someone complain? I do not know... again, that does not mean that it did not happen


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Perhaps you should look at who replied what to what

Idiot


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > BDBoop said:
> ...



I know exactly who I was replying to.     Again, you have a cool story there, bro.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.



Been to Mardi Gras or Spring Break or Carnival, Gracie?


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bendog said:
> ...



Except that people do not always get arrested for such things.. especially in known events... but nice try

Nobody said anything nor insinuated any permit for the nudity.. but nice try

Nobody ever specified what nude jiggly parts either.. but nice try

3 strikes.. yer out


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Yeah.. boobies were not seen... cummerbunds and boas not doing any covering of parts were not seen...

All because you did not want it to be..

Nice pseudo-reality you live in


----------



## DiamondDave (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.
> ...



Yep.. I actually have been to Mardi Gras.. drunk off my ass... even threw some beads and stared at quite a few boobs, some good some bad...

But I guess if it were against your agenda, you could say it did not happen and that would mean it did not happen


----------



## SmedlyButler (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



Gay or straight this guy should not subject anybody to the sickening state he's let his body degenerate into.


----------



## bendog (Mar 20, 2014)

I can't imagine taking a kid to a gay pride parade (the term says it all) or mardi gras.  I can't imagine going myself.  LOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.
> ...



Yep. Seen some naked boobs being flashed. Never really saw guys waggling their penises towards children, though.

So why the need to show their nudity,Bodey? So what if they are gay. Why the need to show their bodies?What does that have to do with being gay?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...



Not the point.
Are you ok with public nudity?

THAT is the point,


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 20, 2014)

DiamondDave said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



Are you saying it does "regularly" in GP parades in the USA?

Your affirmation, son: prove it if you can.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.



So all those streakers in the 70s were gay?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

nodoginnafight said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe someone that is gay on this board can explain why _some_ gays like to flaunt their nudity in public places where children are...and while they are at it, explain why heterosexuals don't during parades.
> ...



lol. Coulda been! Some, anyway!


----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2014)

I have been to several parades and never,never, never seen total nudity! Not even in the Rio de Janeiro Carnival in Brazil! It strikes me as outrageous and totally unnecessary !!!

Is that the only way they can get some fun? exposing themselves to people who are there for a nice entertainment?

 Just pure exhibitionism,  disgusting!


----------



## pvsi (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.


What amazes me is the crowds of people that come to see this


----------



## skye (Mar 20, 2014)

pvsi said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...




Yep. It's the Ancient Roman Empire all over again!

Bread and circus for the masses!


----------



## LoneLaugher (Mar 20, 2014)

You small government nutters must all have cottage cheese ass and pencil dicks. The naked body is not a disgusting thing. 

Your call for regulations to force people to wear clothes is very odd given your constant whining about freedom being taken away. 

Just think about it for a minute. Is that possible?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Mar 20, 2014)

MHO - I think most gay folks absolutely HATE what goes on at these parades. 
If the idea is to remove the social stigma attached to same sex relationships - some of these parade participants are failing miserably.


----------



## boilermaker55 (Mar 20, 2014)

Remember your mantra. 
Personal responsibility!!!! Where are their parents.





O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

I just got done chatting with a gay couple that are friends of mine. I asked them the same question I asked here.....why the nudity at parades and the goofy get-ups, not so subtle accessories being carried, etc etc etc just because it  is a gay parade. 
Their response (in so many words):

_"Gays that do that are an embarassment. We like going to gay parades for comraderie and the freedom to hold hands, hug, arms around each other, laugh, sing, dance. We do not enjoy seeing people belittle our lifestyle with such antics and we would NEVER condone nudity around children"._

I have been to a few gay pride parades. I have never seen what that link showed. Thankfully. I HAVE gone to mardi gras in our little college town....which is now banned and will never happen again because 2 years in a row there were drunken riots of college students getting out of hand, girls on boyfriends shoulders flashing the crowds by pulling up their tops and showing their boobs. But no men ever dropped their drawers or walked the festive streets nude. They would have been promptly arrested..just like the girls were that did it with just boob shots.

Concerning the parents that know what some gay parades allow (like the nudity is up to the participants) and still take their kids? Shame on them. The particicpants in the parade are already aware of what they can and will do. The children? Not so much. Their parents should have known or checked before taking them. So I don't blame the gays on this, although some of them show poor judgement....I blame the parents.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 20, 2014)

Compare this cartoon to reality: What's the difference? The cartoon is actually less extreme. Homosexual perversion has superseded fiction.










Could normal people walk around naked in front of children and public schools and get away with it? Gays have become an elite and protected nobility.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Mar 20, 2014)

> I just got done chatting with a gay couple that are friends of mine. I asked them the same question I asked here.....why the nudity at parades and the goofy get-ups, not so subtle accessories being carried, etc etc etc just because it is a gay parade.
> Their response (in so many words):
> 
> "Gays that do that are an embarassment. We like going to gay parades for comraderie and the freedom to hold hands, hug, arms around each other, laugh, sing, dance. We do not enjoy seeing people belittle our lifestyle with such antics and we would NEVER condone nudity around children".



Just as I suspected. Thanks Gracie.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> and people wonder why gays aren't taken seriously.....do they have any that say, knock this shit off?


They are taken seriously enough by the powers that matter. That's all that matters for now.


pvsi said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



Don't want to be called a bigot do you! OPEN YOUR MIND MAN! EMBRACE THE DIVERSITY!

Personally I think we need to take Uganda's route with homosexuals.


----------



## BlindBoo (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm surprised there wasn't more pointing and laughing going on.


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.



assuming you believe BS posted by "life site news".


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Mar 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.
> ...



 [MENTION=3135]jillian[/MENTION] 

Are you claiming that this event never took place?


----------



## jillian (Mar 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



i wouldn't know. it's not a credible link. and frankly, i don't know anything about where and when the picture was taken.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

jillian said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.
> ...



Awww another baby murdering advocate rears its ugly head. Its more credible than shit from Faux,CNN and MSNBC my dear.


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

Look at the little girl in the turquoise top. Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope her parents are commended for sharing with her that not all people are the same and that there is no place for hate in the world!











Oh. and that's from LifeSiteNews, an anti-abortion website.

WTF were they doing at a gay pride parade?


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

Because the whole argument is gay. See? It works!


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

Interesting how he CLAIMS its from a pro life website but the REAL PHOTO is this .http://www.lifesitenews.com/blog/he...-covers-her-eyes-as-nude-men-walk-past-during

Nice try though asshole.


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Interesting how he CLAIMS its from a pro life website but the REAL PHOTO is this .Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Nice try though asshole.



Were you aborted?

LifeSiteNews.com




> The service was originally started by Campaign Life Coalition (CLC), a Canadian national pro-life organization headquartered in Toronto, Canada. Campaign Life Coalition, founded in 1978, was one of the first pro-life organizations to emphasize the international dimension of attacks on life and family. Along with a few other groups it pioneered pro-life lobbying at United Nations conferences. CLC president, Jim Hughes, is currently also vice-president of the International Right to Life Federation.


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow looky here. Exact same title link and wording.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...as-fun-as-nude-men-walk-past.html#post8806265

Which one is it Orion? You and Howey didn't coordinate your marching orders? Or you tripped over one of your socks?


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

You're busted. Give it up.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...girl-covers-eyes-as-nude-men-walk-past-7.html


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Interesting how he CLAIMS its from a pro life website but the REAL PHOTO is this .LifeSiteNews Mobile | Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade
> 
> Nice try though asshole.



Umm...yeah. That's where I took the pictures above from.

Der..

Question: Does God call people assholes?


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

Politico said:


> Wow looky here. Exact same title link and wording.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...as-fun-as-nude-men-walk-past.html#post8806265
> 
> Which one is it Orion? You and Howey didn't coordinate your marching orders? Or you tripped over one of your socks?



I didn't think it possible but you just stole the stupid award from Orion in this thread and the other one. Congratulations!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Howey said:


> Look at the little girl in the turquoise top. Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope her parents are commended for sharing with her that not all people are the same and that there is no place for hate in the world!
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/yPvxSd4.jpg
> 
> ...



Seriously, what is your point? Re: 

_Heartwarming Photo: Young girl smiles and has fun as nude men walk past _

Sounds utterly disgusting. What are you pushing for here? You want families to take young children to see naked men? Or you are advocating some point about parents SHOULD take their children to parades where there are men walking nude? I can't see where you are going with this.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Mar 20, 2014)

And these imbeciles were walking down the street naked for what moronic purpose ?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Why is this in political forum?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

LogikAndReazon said:


> And these imbeciles were walking down the street naked for what moronic purpose ?



To have pride in being gay, I guess.


----------



## buckeye45_73 (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> LogikAndReazon said:
> 
> 
> > And these imbeciles were walking down the street naked for what moronic purpose ?
> ...




yeah im gay...woooohoooooo.

what i really dont get is why be naked? Other than trying to mock and fuck with middle class values, what is the purpose of it?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Why is this in political forum?



For shock value? That is the only thing it could be when one says:

*Heartwarming Photo: Young girl smiles and has fun as nude men walk past*


Sounds like something straight out of NAMBLA.  

OP, Your take on this, no matter if you are, gay, pro gay or not, is simply doing nothing for your cause. Perhaps you can't see how your thread will be  perceived in the wrong manner. It sounds SICK, gay or not, straight or not. The title of this thread screams pedophile paradise. Especially, for someone with no knowledge of the other thread until it was just  bumped up- It sounds like you are advocating for pedophiles and not gay rights without that knowledge.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 20, 2014)

Where were the kids' parents?

Whether its  TV show, a video game or a parade, the parents are responsible for what their children see. If they don't want their kids to see normal and natural nudity, they need to keep them away from places where they'll see it. You know, like TV. 

Oh wait. No full frontal male nudity on TV. Just lots and lots of rapes, murders, kidnappings - just good healthy family fare. 

I'm surprised that's legal in a parade. When did Canada get so progressive? What is legal in SF is completely different in that its controlled. 

Freaky website.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 20, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> Thank God that heterosexuals never engage in lewd behavior!  At least the heterosexuals, pure, clean and virtuous have never EVER been seen as vile and disgusting.  Thank God that heterosexuals do not produce pornographic images to sully the minds of children!  Thank God that heterosexuals never stoop so low as to use sexuality to sell products.   Thank God that heterosexuals have never flaunted their sexuality ever Ever *EVER*!






































Here's Canada again. Seems they're naughty about heteros too.






There are millions more if anyone wants to look. OR, people could just pretend gays are somehow BAD.


----------



## Politico (Mar 20, 2014)

Howey said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Wow looky here. Exact same title link and wording.
> ...



Thanks you for the deflection. We have our answer.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

Howey said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting how he CLAIMS its from a pro life website but the REAL PHOTO is this .Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...


You have been caught. Give it up.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 20, 2014)

Politico said:


> Wow looky here. Exact same title link and wording.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...as-fun-as-nude-men-walk-past.html#post8806265
> 
> Which one is it Orion? You and Howey didn't coordinate your marching orders? Or you tripped over one of your socks?



Interesting.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 20, 2014)

Politico said:


> Wow looky here. Exact same title link and wording.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...as-fun-as-nude-men-walk-past.html#post8806265
> 
> Which one is it Orion? You and Howey didn't coordinate your marching orders? Or you tripped over one of your socks?



As you can see Howey there posted that the girl was smiling and laughing not covering her eyes and as you can also read he is praising the parents and the girl...He either edited the photo himself or found an edited one. I was the one that gave the correct link to the legit photo. There is no sock or marching orders.


----------



## Katzndogz (Mar 20, 2014)

Liberals truly feel that children should be exposed to nudity and sexual activity at their very earliest ages.  If a child is correctly raised it will have been fondled and penetrate by parents.  Sex with any other adult will be the same as any expression of parental love.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Oh come on. Doesn't that big assed broad brush you carry around get heavy?
ALL liberals are in the same basket, eh?


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8806442 said:
			
		

> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Why is this in political forum?
> ...



Are you really this fucking dense?

Here's what happened.

I see the other thread. Amused by the indignation of the OP, I go to the source of the story and find fifty or so pics of the parade. Right after the one of the girl with her hands over eyes what do I see? Two more of her watching the parade, having fun and laughing.

So I mock the other thread by starting this one.

The girl was having fun. Obviously her parents took her there. She won't be damaged for life see influence a man's wee wee or a woman's titty. Get over your prudent self and worry about your own snot nosed ships and not this girl. I guarantee you she'll grow up better adjusted than some kid locked in a closet of ignorance their whole childhood.


----------



## Howey (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Why is this in political forum?



Because the other thread was. Der!


----------



## Tank (Mar 20, 2014)

Howey is one sick fuck


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, raise your hand (I said hand) if you think it's proper for naked adults to parade in front of children. 

Really?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Mar 20, 2014)

You sick freaks just won't stop until you're hanging at the end of rope will you?


----------



## BobPlumb (Mar 20, 2014)

I want a beer and I want to see someone naked......
Jeff Foxworty....how a man thinks


----------



## jknowgood (Mar 20, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh come on. Doesn't that big assed broad brush you carry around get heavy?
> ALL liberals are in the same basket, eh?



Yes you are, you kiss obama's butt no matter what.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Howey said:


> CaféAuLait;8806442 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Right, UNLESS YOU KNOW About the other thread. Something you completely missed in my post. YOUR post made no flppin sense,  that is why I edited my post to reflect that I had seen the other post AFTER it was bumped up. 

All I saw was your title

*Heartwarming Photo: Young girl smiles and has fun as nude men walk past*

and the photos of some little girl watching naked men. 

*You are assuming everyone saw the other thread, I had not*, so you came off as some pervert instead of a gay rights activist mentioning gay people in the OP for some strange reason.  If you had linked the two together it *may* have made sense for those of us who had not seen the other thread. Either way, it still sounds off.


----------



## Dr Grump (Mar 20, 2014)

I'm all for gay rights, but I agree with the OP....You shouldn't be allowed to walk nude down a public street. This does not help gays or their issues...


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Mar 20, 2014)

Katzndogz said:


> Liberals truly feel that children should be exposed to nudity and sexual activity at their very earliest ages.  If a child is correctly raised it will have been fondled and penetrate by parents.  Sex with any other adult will be the same as any expression of parental love.



You were among the rw's who applauded the fake duck dynasty slime preaching that old men should be able to "marry" 14 year old girls. 

Your nasty little fantasies are beyond disgusting. 

Oh yeah, and as usual, you're a liar. 



`


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Ok, once again, raise your hand if you think it's a good idea for a strange naked adult to parade in front of children. 

Maybe this should be a poll question?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

My wife is strange...


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

My heavens put a fig leaf on David's doodle when you take your kids to the art museum....damn those tits of Venus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> My heavens put a fig leaf on David's doodle when you take your kids to the art museum....damn those tits of Venus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sooooo, you think it's appropriate for strange naked men to parade in front of children?

Am I reading this correctly?


----------



## rdean (Mar 20, 2014)

Paul Ryan says poor children are better off hungry.  

Seeing a naked man is much, much worse.


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > My heavens put a fig leaf on David's doodle when you take your kids to the art museum....damn those tits of Venus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



It's done in art all the time....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

Dr Grump said:


> I'm all for gay rights, but I agree with the OP....You shouldn't be allowed to walk nude down a public street. This does not help gays or their issues...



I wouldn't cause they would make fun of how small I am....


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> Paul Ryan says poor children are better off hungry.
> 
> Seeing a naked man is much, much worse.



My god, next time save us the time, just say

boooooosssssshhhhhhh


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Know many museum curators registered as sex offenders?

Thought not


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Ryan says poor children are better off hungry.
> ...



They shave their boooosh now....


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



If God thought we had no reason to be ashamed,  then I am not....


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Try it, and tell the cops you're on a mission from God

Hey it worked for Jake and Elwood


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Katzndogz said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals truly feel that children should be exposed to nudity and sexual activity at their very earliest ages.  If a child is correctly raised it will have been fondled and penetrate by parents.  Sex with any other adult will be the same as any expression of parental love.
> ...



I am no duck dynasty fan and honestly don't get the show. But even I know he did not claim what you are stating above. 

He said 15 and 16 year olds and he said *BOYS* NOT "old men" and he said  after checking with "Mom and Dad of course" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_YchVeJs50]Duck Dynasty Star's Advice: Marry 15-Year-Old Girls - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rdean (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Paul Ryan says poor children are better off hungry.
> ...



What Paul Ryan says that most Republicans agree with isn't Bush's fault.  Quit trying to blame everything on Bush.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Link to polls showing most republicans think children are better off hungry please


----------



## rdean (Mar 20, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Come on.  If the GOP base puts politicians into office who believe it, then they believe it too.  Why put them into office?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 20, 2014)

rdean said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > rdean said:
> ...



Yet, Ryan never said anything like you allege, unless of course you take his speech out of context. 

Show me:

https://www.prosperitypac.com/speeches/cpac/


----------



## TheOldSchool (Mar 20, 2014)

Those men should be DAMN fucking ashamed.  That's embarrassing.  Fuck them.


----------



## rdean (Mar 22, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8807596 said:
			
		

> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



OK:

Paul Ryan: Free Lunches Make Kids Soulless

Right-Wing Media Totally Cool With Paul Ryan Shaming Kids On Free Lunch Program


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 22, 2014)

Yet Ryan invested several hundred thousand dollars in solar power from the stimulus....In Wisconsin...


----------



## Indofred (Mar 22, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.





			
				link said:
			
		

> She knows something wrong is happening.



A bright girl.
These men are clearly bloody idiot perverts - of course, that doesn't mean all gay men are the same, just that lot.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



Sad. I feel sorry for the kids that must endure (by force) this new, emerging America.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

Indofred said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



Yeah. I don't "hate" gays. I'm not perfect so I'm slow to point my finger at the imperfections of others. What I DO hate is the aggressive "gay agenda" spearheaded by the flamers at the front of the pack.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 23, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



No one asks why take a child to such a parade in the first place?


----------



## Indofred (Mar 23, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Those men should be DAMN fucking ashamed.  That's embarrassing.  Fuck them.



The very thought is abhorrent to me.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 23, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



Looking at the pic I'd have had her cover her eyes too reassuring her, "It's ok sweety, not all men are that ugly."


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

Jeremiah said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



It's how it works. They legislate to move "the line" just a little for the sake of one group. Then "the line" is moved a little more for the benefit of the next special interest group; then again, and again, and again until there is no more "line."  

The problem is that we drew the line in the sand.  Next time America (you know ... the founding father types) have an opportunity to draw a line it will have to be drawn in reinforced concrete.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 23, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > O.R.I.O.N said:
> ...



Being nude in and of itself isn't often illegal. It's only if also being 'lewd and lascivious' that's it's illegal (erect penis et al.)


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

buckeye45_73 said:


> and people wonder why gays aren't taken seriously.....do they have any that say, knock this shit off?



This isn't the ONLY reason "gays" aren't taken seriously but we may as well add it to the list.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Being nude in and of itself isn't often illegal. It's only if also being 'lewd and lascivious' that's it's illegal (erect penis et al.)



There's really no need to be nude in public for any reason. Public nudity, in and of itself, is lewd (with or without erection). If someone feels a burning need to be nude outside then step out into his or her backyard.  Why the need to show the rest of the world what the rest of the world really doesn't want you to show?

I'm changing our nation's name from the United States to the Untied States.  It does seem to be unraveling.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8807392 said:
			
		

> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > Katzndogz said:
> ...



Love old Phil.  Old fashioned common sense.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 23, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.



You are such a tool. You would support taking kids to an anti abortion march, and an anti gay march and teach them bigotry and hatred, but not acceptance.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 23, 2014)

How the fuck were these 'experts' at LifeSiteNews meant to know why the kid covered her face? She 'knows' something is wrong? Did they freaking ask her, or just assume?


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> How the fuck were these 'experts' at LifeSiteNews meant to know why the kid covered her face? She 'knows' something is wrong? Did they freaking ask her, or just assume?



A Male stranger is walking nude in front of a little girl during a parade and the question asked is to why she is covering her eyes?


----------



## Noomi (Mar 23, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck were these 'experts' at LifeSiteNews meant to know why the kid covered her face? She 'knows' something is wrong? Did they freaking ask her, or just assume?
> ...



The girl standing next to her isn't covering her eyes. So one girl is obviously not affected by what she sees. Both girls should know what a naked person looks like anyway.


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



So we should allow naked Men to parade around young girls on public streets?

I'm not sure that's a great idea.


----------



## skye (Mar 23, 2014)

Is it too difficult to put on a little bikini or something? just a piece of  cloth, Tarzan like, to cover their private parts...

Yes, I do have a problem when people parade in the nude in public....and I am no prude, but I have a problem with that.


----------



## O.R.I.O.N (Mar 23, 2014)

Noomi said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > That child should have NEVER been anywhere near that freak show to begin with. This is where the state needs to step in and take her away but problem is the STATE is the one allowing these freak show crap to go on.
> ...



You mean pro life and pro traditional family marches? I am not sure I would or not. Probably so yes. Its sickening you think saving babies and having a traditional family is bigotry and hatred. But like I have said many times. Being called a bigot or racist or hater or crazy from one of the degenerates on this forum is a badge of honor.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 23, 2014)

rdean said:


> CaféAuLait;8807596 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I provided the text of the speech above, please provide the quotes from his speech where he said he would be happy if children starved. TIA. 

Not some commentary on how his words were twisted, just show me the quote.  

Here it is again:

https://www.prosperitypac.com/speeches/cpac/


Please copy and paste the relevant quote.


----------



## bodecea (Mar 23, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > How the fuck were these 'experts' at LifeSiteNews meant to know why the kid covered her face? She 'knows' something is wrong? Did they freaking ask her, or just assume?
> ...



He was pretty fat...I'd cover my eyes too.


----------



## rdean (Mar 23, 2014)

Delta4Embassy said:


> O.R.I.O.N said:
> 
> 
> > Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> ...



Really.  When I was 20, I loved going to the beach.  Getting tan.  Oohling the girls.  Being oogled back.  But come on, those guys are too old and so fat and out of shape.  It's just nasty.


----------



## rdean (Mar 23, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8821001 said:
			
		

> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8807596 said:
> ...



How were his words twisted?  Do you think letting poor children be hungry is "good for the soul"?  If he wasn't talking about "poor children" and "hunger", then what was he talking about?


----------



## CaféAuLait (Mar 24, 2014)

rdean said:


> CaféAuLait;8821001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please quote it. 

Forget it, it's obvious you are not going to, here:




> And I&#8217;m optimistic about our chances&#8212;because the Left? The Left isn&#8217;t just out of ideas. It&#8217;s out of touch. *Take Obamacare.* We now know that this law will discourage millions of people from working. And the Left thinks this is a good thing. They say, &#8220;Hey, this is a new freedom&#8212;the freedom not to work.&#8221;But I don&#8217;t think the problem is too many people are working&#8212;I think the problem is not enough people can find work. *And if people leave the workforce, our economy will shrink&#8212;there will be less opportunity, not more. So the Left is making a big mistake here. What they&#8217;re offering people is a full stomach&#8212;and an empty soul. The American people want more than that.*



He continues: 



> This reminds me of a story I heard from Eloise Anderson. She serves in the cabinet of my friend Governor Scott Walker. She once met a young boy from a poor family. And every day at school, he would get a free lunch from a government program. But he told Eloise he didn&#8217;t want a free lunch. He wanted his own lunch&#8212;one in a brown-paper bag just like the other kids&#8217;. He wanted one, he said, because he knew a kid with a brown-paper bag had someone who cared for him.
> 
> That&#8217;s what the Left just doesn&#8217;t understand. We don&#8217;t want people to leave the workforce; we want them to share their skills and talents with the rest of us. And people don&#8217;t just want a life of comfort; they want a life of dignity&#8212;of self-determination. A life of equal outcomes is not nearly as enriching as a life of equal opportunity. The party that speaks to that desire&#8212;that tries to make it concrete and real&#8212;that&#8217;s the party that will win in November.




It was twisted, he said nothing remotely close to what you claim, he said that about obamacare, then went onto say that little boy wanted someone who cared for him and what happenes to him.


----------



## Noomi (Mar 24, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...



Of course not. I do not even like the idea of allowing nakedness for the sake of a parade. Marching with no clothes on has nothing to do with gay rights, after all.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Mar 24, 2014)

Being nude in public is a more natural state of being than being clothed. We're all naked afterall under our clothes and if not needed for warmth, being naked feels so much better. We're just a very sexually immature culture unfortunately with a lot of religious guilt on the natural state and functioning of our bodies. Plus, we unduely associate being naked with being sexual. It's a difficult opinion to overcome though without willingness on other people's parts. If you were raised to feel shame and guilt about being naked or pleasuring yourself, chances are you'll be afflicted with guilt and shame your entire life. I was lucky enough to not be raised with such hangups. Excellent site here with scientific studies and reports over the past few decades about how violence is linked to repression of our bodies' pleasures:

Origins of Peace and Violence: Science

When you realize that a lot of the negative views you have on our bodies or sex lie in how the culture you may find yourself in is to blame, it become easier to fix what's wrong. Cultures which repress the healthy and natural enjoyment of our own bodies are often also the most violent. And study after study shows how this isn't coincidental. When you deny the normal enjoyment of peoples' own bodies they turn towards aggressive and even violent expressions instead. The seemingly recent trend of young boys and men injuring their testicles I bet is a manifestation of our culture's abstinance-only sex ed. 'If we don't need our genitals since we can't have sex anyway, may as well injure and destroy them.' Seems that's the subtext of such activities.


----------



## Diana1180 (Mar 24, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



Ya...and as a straight female I can appreciate a penis for what is does and its, um, abilities.... ..but in general they really arent all that pretty to look at lol.

I wouldnt want to see a parade of naked men either.  Whether they are cut like Adonis or not.


----------



## rdean (Mar 24, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8821894 said:
			
		

> rdean said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;8821001 said:
> ...



What do you think he's saying there?  He's saying children don't want food.  They are better off without food.  

Worse, the story he told was plagiarized.  He stole that story.  The guy's a creep.  I'm sorry you admire him.

After Attacking Poor Families at CPAC, Paul Ryan Embarrassingly Gets Caught Plagiarizing from Book


----------



## Pop23 (Mar 24, 2014)

Cool, the longer the thread stays active the more people will see how cheap hangover is. 

Under tipping, the poor server will probably go hungry or not be able to afford his meds. 

Hangover?


----------



## auditor0007 (Mar 25, 2014)

O.R.I.O.N said:


> Heartbreaking photo: Young girl covers her eyes as nude men walk past during Gay Pride Parade | LifeSiteNews.com
> 
> Sure glad her parents decided to make her so open minded! Don't want her growing up to be a bigot now do we! I hope that shit completely backfired on the parents and this little girl grows up realizing the true agenda of the homosexual deviants.



If you can't see your toes when you look down, you shouldn't be parading around in swim trunks yet alone in the nude.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa (Mar 28, 2014)

Somehow I just felt inspired to post this picture, it's kind of a favorite of mine. lol


----------

